# Atlas Grove: 1st Discovery by Taylor not likely



## M.D. Vaden (Jun 18, 2008)

A post in the recreational climbing section reminded me of an interesting tidbit.

(In relation to this, arborists could appreciate the section of Robert Van Pelts book mentioned below, in regards to measuring trees. The diagram drawings are crystal clear, with plenty of explanation)

Regarding Atlas Grove, which Richard Preston on page 82 of 'The Wild Trees' says was discovered by Michael Taylor - I don't agree; and challenge.

From what I understand, if a person discovers a tree, it does not mean that they are the first to have seen it or found it. It means they realized the significance of the tree, and possibly were the first one to measure it. The protocol among botany folks seems to allow the discoverer to name the tree.

From that angle, as far as single individual trees in Atlas Grove, it's fair to consider Taylor (or Sillett) as a discoverer.

But regarding the entire grove of trees - assigning Taylor's name is probably not merited.

During my visits to "Atlas Grove", I found and photographed markings in the grove's interior dating back more than 50 years. This shows that someone else - over 5 decades ago - realized some significance of that grove, even if they did not take or record measurements. And the markings show someone recognized the significance of the area as a group, not just a tree or two.

It may be that the group of trees were recognized from the perspective of being "old growth", by a forester, amateur explorer, ranger, etc.. It's understandable that some people could recognize immensity, but not be wrapped-up in measurements and world records, etc..

The extra exploring from the past year, leads me to think that there may be the likelihood of as many as a dozen champions that amateur tree hunters may be able to locate on the west coast.

Maybe Douglas fir, Sitka spruce, Sugar pine and more.

In my copy of Robert Van Pelt's 'Forest Giants of the Pacific Coast', I noticed that Van Pelt said he wants to know about finds from other people. The way that he wrote it, sounded like an encouragement for people to find the trees, not just a request for info.

One record that could be fun to find, is "largest girth". Some of the largest by volume are in secluded locations protected from wind. But there may be very old trees - redwoods or other - among the hills, that kept breaking and regenerating height many times over. Trees like that could have immense trunk diameters - even extreme age. Maybe even housing some rare lichen or plant specimens.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 18, 2008)

im sure that the grove in question has been named several times, by indians, old foresters and explorers. the fact however is this. the various names of the grove had never been recorded in a manor that has found itself to us now. in other words its name has been lost several times. we needed a name to put to it for our records. 

as far as the person who found it this time naming it...... he would not be the first, as ive stated above, to do such a thing. 

i wouldnt let it naw on me


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jun 18, 2008)

ClimbinArbor said:


> im sure that the grove in question has been named several times, by indians, old foresters and explorers. the fact however is this. the various names of the grove had never been recorded in a manor that has found itself to us now. in other words its name has been lost several times. we needed a name to put to it for our records.
> 
> as far as the person who found it this time naming it...... he would not be the first, as ive stated above, to do such a thing.
> 
> i wouldnt let it naw on me



The markings I found don't fall within the realm of forgetting. The markings include parts of text that I was able to search and find in public record via the internet.

Wish I could post more details.

It's safe to say that I did get some kind of name from the markings - one with a meaning not lost to time.

If only next winter, a few dozen of you other arborists could come out west for a tree hunting weekend in the redwoods. There are several good places to stay, from Yurts at Harris Beach campground a half hour north in Brookings, to the Curly Redwood Lodge in Crescent City.

Pair-off or trio-off and scour the backwoods of the redwoods.

Exploring the redwoods and coastal forests out here can be a blast.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 18, 2008)

hell im up for it, i want to get out that way to see the big girls and boys anyway lol.

also on the atlas grove..... is the "atlas" part directly tied to taylor? i mean its not like they called it "taylor grove" right? or is atlas his nickname or something?

i could see giving the place a proper name. but to give it your own, with clear markings from others, would bite me a little


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jun 19, 2008)

ClimbinArbor said:


> hell im up for it, i want to get out that way to see the big girls and boys anyway lol.
> 
> also on the atlas grove..... is the "atlas" part directly tied to taylor? i mean its not like they called it "taylor grove" right? or is atlas his nickname or something?
> 
> i could see giving the place a proper name. but to give it your own, with clear markings from others, would bite me a little



It may well be a name that Sillett picked - maybe Taylor. I recall one chapter where Sillett didn't like Taylor's name for another redwood, and came up with another. Apparently, some of the trees may have been named months or years after finding them. While reading the book, it felt as if the trees were getting names on the spot.

But I found a research document online that was presented to the Save the Redwoods League or something, and it appears that one tree named, was probably Iluvatar. But in the document, it was called something entirely different.

The "Atlas" name fit the amount of earth (canopy soil) it held - so reads the book.

The majority of the book is very accurate and non-fiction.

But I think that Preston dramaticized several sections.

As for Taylor, I don't think he gets wrapped up in recognition. I think he just enjoyed - or was addicted - to exploring.

One thing about the largest Titan groves. If the locations are ever published, I'm certain that several people may stain their drawers with surprise. Because there are 2 great secrets pertaining to the groves - one secret apiece.

Each grove has something remarkable about it's natural setting.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 19, 2008)

probably in a park yeah...


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jun 19, 2008)

ClimbinArbor said:


> probably in a park yeah...



In the USA !

Speaking of redwoods, I've not looked for nor seen a photo yet of the remaining dawn redwood forest in Asia.

Even seen a photo of that?

I'll try an image search later.


----------

